# Traveling?!?!?!



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

Does anyone have any problems traveling?? Like D or C?? My boyfriend moved here a while ago from Illinois which is a 15 hour drive from where i am. We have taken about 6 trips there and back so far and each time i swear it gets worse! The first time we went i got D bad but i think its because i downed a ton of sweets from driving boredom (this was before i thought i had IBS). From there on its been a constant thing. Its gotten so bad that im afraid to put anything in my mouth!! Everytime we've had to stop at a gas station because i had D and those bathrooms are sooo yuck! and its embarassing when you come out of a bathroom that you just stunk up and people look at you in total disgust. Lets see how they would like having IBS huh? But now i can't travel 3 hours without getting D or bad stomach pains. I think its because im either stressing about it because i dont want it to happen or its just the way things are gonna be for me. Does this happen to anyone else????


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi, Nice to see you!Well, im not sure about just the act of travelling causing D, but i know long journeys can mess you up because you can't go, or eat as you normally would do.Have you been tested for and diagnosed with IBS? If not, i think your first port of call you be your doctor. Express your worries to him or her and maybe they can help you?Here is the link to "10 Questions you should ask you doctor", hope they are of some help. Good luck and hang in there! http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=41;t=000338 Spliffy


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

This happens to me all the time! I can't go on long trips at all. (I'm 20). A lot of my friends like to go on road trips, etc, but I get so worried about going to the bathroom and what if there isn't a bathroom close by, I get stomach pains just from the worry. I'm supposed to go on a trip in a few months thats an 8hr drive and I'm so scared!


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I dont eat while travelling. The night before I eat bland food and take a precautionary immodium. On the day of travel I double up on my anxiety meds and then I am off to where ever I am going.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

yup, i get total travel phobia! It's never so much the journey, more the fact that i worry about being stuck in the bathroon before leaving, and then once i'm stuck in the bathroom, it takes an eternity for me to get out so i can go anywhere, and then *argh* i stress that the D or bad pains will get worse while travelling and i will have to find a public toilet *nooo*I am notoriously late to everything.My only coping mechanism has been dosing up on meds and trying not to cry out of panic and frustration!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I find that I do better traveling if it's in my own car or my roommate's car. For some reason, my stomach does not like my boyfriend's jeep cherikee.. I guess it's just the bumpiness of the jeep? Does anyone notice that hte more bumpier the car is, the more your stomach hurts??


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

I used to get the travel phobia thing as well, even if I just went for a quick 10 minute drive I would be panicking. I never have travelled well, but I think it might have got worse after a 14 hour bus drive back from Amsterdam whilst I was suffering with major D. I reckon that was when I got IBS 'proper' - not just the tummy troubles, but the anxiety that comes with it.My Amsterdam ordeal was just over a year ago. I think I'm now back where I was before that. The best advice I can give is to be well prepared. Make sure you eat the safest foods starting a couple of days before hand, take some meds etc. If you can have confidence in having done everything possible before the journey, you won't stress as much, so your IBS is much better. (Hopefully







)I've also found that some cars (generally the lower rides) are much easier to travel in than others and buses are the worst. Oh, apart from cross-channel ferries in February, that is.







Wavey


----------



## 2young4this (Mar 16, 2002)

I couldn't agree me; its funny I sit here and nod my head as I read everyones replies.I too feel more comfortable in my own car and my body is mroe at ease when I drive myself around. Maybe the peace of mind of knowing I can pull over or go home early if need be?Also I get major anxiety when leaving for a long trip. I too am very careful of the foods I have before any big event.I have yet to try this Immodium stuff but I've read so many good things about it that I'm contemplating trying it out. So far I've just coped without any sort of medication maybe trying something new for once might help.


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

> quote: I couldn't agree me; its funny I sit here and nod my head as I read everyones replies.I too feel more comfortable in my own car and my body is mroe at ease when I drive myself around. Maybe the peace of mind of knowing I can pull over or go home early if need be?Also I get major anxiety when leaving for a long trip. I too am very careful of the foods I have before any big event.I have yet to try this Immodium stuff but I've read so many good things about it that I'm contemplating trying it out. So far I've just coped without any sort of medication maybe trying something new for once might help.


And even funnier to me because you already typed exactly what i was thinking! EXCEPT immodium doesnt work for me unfortunately!


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

I travel quite a bit and seem to run into the same issues when I fly. About 15 mins after I land, I get the most gut wrenching cramps that take about 15-20 mins to pass. I also get bad D, so I usually make a b-line to the bathroom. No idea what causes it, but it sure sucks.After that, I usually don't have much trouble and my system seems to slow down. Which is a blessing for me







I don't let crohn's keep me from travleing though. I travel on business sometimes, and have been to seattle, jamaica, and brazil since this all started, and am heading to new orleans next week. Where I plan on totally abusing my colon in preparation for my remicade treatments. Might as well live it up a little right?Point is, don't let this stuff keep you from living. If you love to travel, do it! Just be smart about it.


----------



## xoxo4youxo (May 4, 2003)

I know what you mean it gets to the point where I will practically starve myself all day if I know I have to go somewhere just so I will have peace of mind that I wont have to go to the bathroom. Long trips I wont even eat and envy everybody else around me who will eat anything they want and not have the fear that I do.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I hate traveling when I'm sick.. When I go on vacation my diet gets messed up,my sleeping pattern gets messed up,and I can't sit down very long because of my bladder. It's really embarassing having to ask my parents to stop because I feel like I can't hold it any longer







but you just gotta make the best of it.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

im petrified of buses. in birmingham where i live u get buses everywhere. ive been having to get taxis when i go to the doc etc because im so fearful of buses. i went on a bus when i first started being unwell with this ibs and i almost had an accident in my pants on there. i felt sick, starting sweating so badly, felt dizzy and thought i was going to pass out. i had to run back to my flat to the toilet and havent been on one since then - and that was about 2 and a half months ago. ive got a little bit more confidence now but im on anti spasmodics and anti depressants and fybogel, but im still scared. i need to get more confidence back before i attempt to go on one. anyone else get that too?


----------

